# Wine bottle lights



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

I was looking at the pendant lights in Gus' "another white kitchen" and it reminded me of the lights we made for a recent basement. The owner had seen these somewhere on-line and requested we make some up for her. Turned out looking pretty cool.


Since these pics were taken we added third light in the middle that is raised a bit higher to create a contrast.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

OK, stupid electricians need to know:
How did you do that
Is the bottom open
Where are the UL stickers
Did you cut the bottle 
How did you cut the bottle 
ETC.

That's cool!


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

RS,

They were very easy to make. First we drank the wine and then sat around the next day with a hang over. 

We used a tile saw to cut the bottoms off and a dremel with a sanding stone to smooth out the bottom. For quick and easy we used a pendant kit from Lowe's but didn't buy the pendant glass.

Took the pendant apart and fed the cord back through the top of the bottle and wired to the ceiling box. The bottle rest down over the top of the pendant base (UL sticker still attached). To change out the bulb, just lift the bottle for easy access. 

Homeowner and all the neighbors love it and we already have another client that wants them for a wine bar/cellar we are planning.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Not sure if I like the lights, but I like the idea and the process. Specially the first part. And I really like happy clients. Good job.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

Great concept and execution for a bar! Im going to use that idea for a client in the near future! Thanks.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

im stealing it too:thumbup:
years back they had a kit so you could make glasses and such from bottles,had a diamond wheel that you spun the bottle against


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> im stealing it too:thumbup:


We're both giving Toms everywhere a bad name lol


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

Thieves! Just kidding.

I posted it specifically to give the idea to others - just like I am trying desperately to find somewhere to use Gus' marble inlaid sink idea - hope Gus doesn't mind :whistling.

I'll give full credit for the idea to you Gus - something tells me we are not in the same market since its easily 2500 miles apart.


----------

